# Russia kills senior militant leader ahead of Sochi Olympics, officials say



## Kraut783 (Jan 22, 2014)

http://worldnews.nbcnews.com/_news/...er-ahead-of-sochi-olympics-officials-say?lite

I have a bad feeling about Sochi....even failed attempts will hurt/kill many.  Luck to the Russian security / intelligence forces.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 22, 2014)

The bad guys only have to get it right once...


----------



## Brill (Jan 22, 2014)

Interesting that he was in the IK's inner circle yet couldn't find any info about him. More Russian grand standing on the world stage.

Was placed on the Federal "most wanted" list in August 2012?????



> Эльдар Рашитбекович Магатов, 28 лет. Уроженец грода Азов Ростовской области, зарегистрирован в Республике Дагестан, село Бабаюрт. По имеющейся у сотрудников полиции информации разыскиваемый перебрался на территорию Республики Татарстан и примкнул в ряды членов исповедующих радикальное течение Ислама.
> 
> Приметы: рост 170-175 см., среднего телосложения, лопоухий.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 22, 2014)

This Olypics has "fail" written so bad.  The "nightmare scenerio" I keep having is a sniper - taking out a competitor in mid ski jump ... live on international TV.  I cannot get that image out of my imagination.


----------



## pardus (Jan 22, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> This Olypics has "fail" written so bad.  The "nightmare scenerio" I keep having is a sniper - taking out a competitor in mid ski jump ... live on international TV.  I cannot get that image out of my imagination.



That would be a huge publicity coup for the bad guys.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 22, 2014)

Talking with my wife tonight about this.
The terrorists gave TTP's away by bombing early (or created an amazing deception plan).
I don't see the games going well; Security overload hampering events, or a terrorist attack that goes bad when the Russians go heavy handed and kill as many Olypians as they kill Terrorists.

Glad I don't watch the Olympics.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 22, 2014)

anyone surprised (or concerned) that Putin has not come out and said, "thanks, but no thanks" in regards to the US announcement (and public at that) that we will be on standby to assist?


----------



## pardus (Jan 22, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> anyone surprised (or concerned) that Putin has not come out and said, "thanks, but no thanks" in regards to the US announcement (and public at that) that we will be on standby to assist?



Unless he has something tangible to gain there is no way he'd accept that offer.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 22, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> anyone surprised (or concerned) that Putin has not come out and said, "thanks, but no thanks" in regards to the US announcement (and public at that) that we will be on standby to assist?


Doesn't matter.  We can move stuff into non Russian waters and then sit and wait.


----------



## JHD (Jan 23, 2014)

I am not sure what the Committee of Olympic Games was thinking when they picked this as a location.  I have seen a few interviews of parents of some US athletes who aren't going to see their kids perform because of the security issues.  It doesn't look like this will turn out well at all.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 23, 2014)

lindy said:


> Interesting that he was in the IK's inner circle yet couldn't find any info about him. More Russian grand standing on the world stage.
> 
> Was placed on the Federal "most wanted" list in August 2012?????



We don't all speak Russian man, what dies that link say?


----------



## Red-Dot (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm sure CAG is waiting on a 911 call on this one....Spetnaz be damned.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 23, 2014)

Red-Dot said:


> I'm sure CAG is waiting on a 911 call on this one....Spetnaz be damned.


I hope not, let the Russians handle it.
Putin lives or dies (politically) on this one.


----------



## AWP (Jan 23, 2014)

I wonder what the Russian bribe was to obtain the games.


----------



## dirtmover (Jan 23, 2014)

Honestly if anything happens it will be at a low publicity event.  Most of the events at the games will be televised at some point, but the bigger events like bobsled, speed skating, and the skiing events will have a higher security level than curling.


----------



## RetPara (Jan 23, 2014)

You want to talk about fail...  Well... you can spell that FAIL if any US forces get involved.  If we have anyone involved in security and something (75%+) happens...  The US will be the fall guys...  Putin will be graceful about it... but the blame will fall on the US.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 23, 2014)

Saw this yesterday and thought damn this is not going to be good.

http://www.usnews.com/news/articles...for-potential-female-suicide-bombers-in-sochi








> Security forces in Sochi, Russia, distributed flyers Tuesday morning warning of a potential suicide attack by three women. One of the suspects, Ruzanna Ibragimova, 22, is believed to be at large in the host city on the Black Sea coast.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 23, 2014)

TheSiatonist said:


> Saw this yesterday and thought damn this is not going to be good.
> 
> http://www.usnews.com/news/articles...for-potential-female-suicide-bombers-in-sochi


The side view makes her look like ET.  Front view shows a nasty bruise, wonder who gave her that?


----------



## Red-Dot (Jan 23, 2014)

SOWT said:


> I hope not, let the Russians handle it.
> Putin lives or dies (politically) on this one.




That's what makes me nervous.....Putin, with American lives on the line....  no thanks I don't want or trust the Russians to handle it. What happens to Putin, I could care less.


----------



## Brill (Jan 23, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> We don't all speak Russian man, what dies that link say?



Eldar Rashitbekovich Magatov, 28 yrs old, was born in the village of Babayurt, Azov Rostov district, in Dagestan.  According to police, he relocated to Tatarstan Republic and joined up with Islamic radicals.

He's about 175cm tall, medium build and *HAS BIG EARS*!!!!  Has a surgical scar on left side of stomach (says from varicose veins?) and added to the federal wanted list in 2012.  He should be considered armed and dangerous.

Call police upon getting any info.

Doesn't sound like a Shadow Governor to me!


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 23, 2014)

A lot of U.S. athletes are telling family to stay home, so they don't have to worry about their safety while competing....sux


----------



## 0699 (Jan 23, 2014)

Red-Dot said:


> I'm sure CAG is waiting on a 911 call on this one....Spetnaz be damned.


 
Yep, cuz if there's a terrorist incident, CAG is going to HALO in and save the day.

Spetznaz Russia be damned...

_*EDIT: Dude, what you wrote really reads like some fan-boy shit.  Hope I'm just misreading it...*_


----------



## JBS (Jan 24, 2014)

Some of the reputation they (Russian Special Purposes Forces) have for being 'heavy handed' are not so deserved in recent years.

For example, the Dubrovka Theater / Nord-Ost seige by Chechen Islamic militants.

900 hostages - about as bad as it gets in a limited access, dark, inherently sound-deadened theater / closed space

50 heavily armed Chechens- AK's, handguns, grenades

High explosives on belts and vests, distributed and disbursed among the civilian hostages, many of them worn by suicide bomber females/widows
The name of the group was "29th Suicide Squad"; hardly hides the intent
In the end, 40 out of 50 Chechens were killed.   150 hostages died.  

Critics would say this was an example of heavy handed Russian TTP.   But on closer inspection, only 2 hostages were killed by Alpha.    The other 148 died while in a gas-induced state of unconsciousness after being rescued and evac'd out of the building, where medical support personnel failed to lay the hostages on their sides, so their own tongues would not block their throats.    Still a horrible tragedy, and still a horrific death count, but I wouldn't attribute those deaths to "heavy handed" tactics, but rather a consequence of the hostage taking itself.


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 25, 2014)

New info posted on the US State Department website yesterday.
http://travel.state.gov/content/passports/english/alertswarnings/russia-travel-alert.html



> *The Department of State alerts U.S. citizens planning to attend the 2014 Olympic Games in Russia that they should remain attentive regarding their personal security at all times.  *The Department of State alerts U.S. citizens planning to attend the 2014 Olympic Games in Russia that they should remain attentive regarding their personal security at all times.  The Olympic and Paralympic Games will take place in Sochi, Russia, from February 7 to March 16, 2014.  This travel alert replaces the alert issued on January 10, 2014, and provides updated information on reported threats against the Games.  It expires on March 24, 2014.  Full information about the Olympic and Paralympic games for U.S. citizen visitors is available on the Sochi Fact Sheet and the Country Specific Information for the Russian Federation on our website, travel.state.gov.  The Department strongly recommends that all U.S. citizens residing or traveling abroad enroll in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) in order to receive pertinent safety and security information.




ETA when I clicked on the "Sochi Fact Sheet" link just now I got this : "404 Page not found".


----------



## Rapid (Jan 25, 2014)

JBS said:


> Some of the reputation they (Russian Special Purposes Forces) have for being 'heavy handed' are not so deserved in recent years.
> 
> For example, the Dubrovka Theater / Nord-Ost seige by Chechen Islamic militants.
> 
> ...



They were heavy-handed in that they got a lot more people killed than if Western forces were running the show. Then there was the Beslan school crisis...

But if you want to see some really dumb, heavy-handed shit, just check out the story of the Algerians and the oil refinery (In Amenas).


----------

